# "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WWE



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/61138/more-on-the-great-sin-cara-caper.html?p=1



> In an update from my earlier story on Sin Cara, WWE sources are indicating that the original Sin Cara (Mistico) was sent home from the Calgary Smackdown taping after meeting with WWE officials. Going forward, it is expected Hunico will exclusively portray the Cara character.
> 
> Everyone I have spoken to expected the artist formerly known as Mistico to depart WWE, but nothing has been 100% confirmed on that front.


Not often someone goes from big debut to violating wellness to what looks like departure in the space of 4 months. Also, it was definitely Hunico behind the mask at the taping according to the earlier PWInsider story.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

wtf.. biggest waste of talent and a proven DRAW.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



D.M.N. said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/61138/more-on-the-great-sin-cara-caper.html?p=1
> 
> 
> 
> Not often someone goes from big debut to violating wellness to what looks like departure in the space of 4 months. Also, it was definitely Hunico behind the mask at the taping according to the eearlier PWInsider story.


Wow, what a way to make a name for yourself in America. How old is Hunico?


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I wonder if it would do any harm for the merchandising sales. I prefer Hunico anyway. And the Sin Cara character is already known in the WWE universe. So i don't see a problem there.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

i really like him though despite the numerous botches which is not entirely his fault.

Hopefully this can be a great opportunity for Hunico.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

LOL at everyone who thought it was Mistico on SmackDown


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Is there any news on why he actually got sent home?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Alex said:


> Is there any news on why he actually got sent home?


I'd imagine it was for botching the first match to hell.....................


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

lol Hunter... oh dear.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Some more information on why Mistico was sent home from Wrestling Inc.



> It was noted during the WWE SmackDown! tapings this week, that WWE had to film a match between Sin Cara and Heath Slater twice due to a number of moves being botched during the initial taping.
> 
> We can now confirm that the man playing Sin Cara on Tuesday was WWE developmental talent Hunico. The real Sin Cara was in the building and dressed to wrestle, but management opted not to use him on TV.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

So Hunico is the one that botched and had to re-tape and yet Mistico was sent home!?,I hope they welcome him back in CMLL as Mistico or he's screwed!!(unless AAA takes him in and makes a Mistico/Sin Cara inspired character) 

I prefer Hunico in his own character,IF he replaces Mistico as SC then I just hope they make a character change or acknowledge that there's a new guy under the mask!!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Hunter is 0-2 in the talent scouting department.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

They should persist with Mistico give him time to adapt to the WWE style and it will be a big pay off. He is one of the biggest draws in the world.

Plus, Hunico is 34, Mistico is only 28, thats a big difference for high flyers.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Some more information on why Mistico was sent home from Wrestling Inc.


That doesn't say why, it just says who was behind the mask. I suspect they'll continue with Cara beyond Mexico and then write him off TV, unless Del Rio writes him off TV next Tuesday.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I knew that was not Mistico on Smackdown, plus this is bad news though. I don't think I will look at Sin Cara the same again. I hope Mistico and WWE try to work it out again.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They should persist with Mistico give him time to adapt to the WWE style and it will be a big pay off. He is one of the biggest draws in the world.
> 
> Plus, Hunico is 34, Mistico is only 28, thats a big difference for high flyers.


They can easily replace Sin Cara, they've already proven that, so if Hunico messes up or gets too old to play the character then they can still easily replace him.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

LOL so much fuss over Mistico just for this to happen. They should have sent him to FCW, so they're partly to blame for these matches. HHH must be pretty livid.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



JakeC_91 said:


> I'd imagine it was for botching the first match to hell.....................


any proof that he was actually in the first match?

otherwise it doesnt really make sense why he was sent home, infact nothing has been said of why.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

so Mistico is not allowed to wrestle and ends up being sent home, and in the same day Hunico botches left and right and has to retape a match.

Failure 101.


unless...



JakeC_91 said:


> I'd imagine it was for botching the first match to hell.


this happened.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

So they don't let Mistico wrestle and Hunico completely botches up the place.

I can't believe how bad this is getting behind the scenes for the "Sin Cara" character.

On Screen though, it appears as they can still keep going with the character, thought it appears they have to (already) go through a revamp of sorts.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



JasonLives said:


> LOL at everyone who thought it was Mistico on SmackDown


Without seeing any video it was a safe bet considering Mistico does an equal amount of botching.. on the other hand, LOL at everyone who said 'there's no way they'll release him'. it's looking to be that way..and the kiddies won't know the difference after a couple weeks.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

WrestleMania XXVIII Sin Cara vs Rey Mysterio would have been a huge huge draw


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> WrestleMania XXVIII Sin Cara vs Rey Mysterio would have been a huge huge draw


It would have been. I guess it'll be on the "what if" shelf. I hope he doesn't get released but it looks like he might. A shame but also a waste of talent and a great opportunity. What a clusterfuck.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Ha. I knew from the start he would be the new ultimo dragon. What a waste of time for everyone involved.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

If anyone but Mistico plays the Sin Cara character, I'll completely lose interest.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

*Meh, the character is the draw here in America, not the man behind the character. I'm curious to see how this plays out now.*


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Choke2Death said:


> If anyone but Mistico plays the Sin Cara character, I'll completely lose interest.


Same here. I mean it's loses all meaning with the original character likely going. We have to see what happens on Tuesday and who will face Del Rio: Hunico or Mistico.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> WrestleMania XXVIII Sin Cara vs Rey Mysterio would have been a huge huge draw


Well they could still do it,Just Hunico instead of Mistico!!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

There must be something else going on here. However underwhelming Sin Cara has been since debuting (which I attribute to him being rushed to the main roster instead of going to FCW as much as anything else), there is money written all over the guy. I would think that the WWE would overlook the botching and failure (at this point) to adapt to the WWE style due to the merchandise sales and overall potential.

Pure speculation on my part, but maybe the rumours of Sin Cara's bad attitude are true, and they put Hunico behind the mask to see if he would work as a replacement because of that (coupled with the drug test failure).


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I think they rushed Mistico to TV. It was clear that Mistico was not comfortable with the WWE style. The real Sin Caras matches with Daniel Bryan, Tyson Kidd, Christian and Evan Bourne were all really good and botch less. That is because those guys can work different styles outside the WWE style.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

geez... How this went bad so quick


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

knew it wasnt mistico but damn 
they lost someone really good 
maybe they will think about it and let him have a debut again as mistico


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Perhaps they'll give Mistico a new gimmick, that is if they give Hunico the Sin Cara gimmick.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



World Wide said:


> There must be something else going on here. However underwhelming Sin Cara has been since debuting (which I attribute to him being rushed to the main roster instead of going to FCW as much as anything else), there is money written all over the guy. I would think that the WWE would overlook the botching and failure (at this point) to adapt to the WWE style due to the merchandise sales and overall potential.
> 
> Pure speculation on my part, but maybe the rumours of Sin Cara's bad attitude are true, and they put Hunico behind the mask to see if he would work as a replacement because of that (coupled with the drug test failure).


Sin Cara in the CMLL did have a bad attitude but that stemmed because he was the top dog over there. Moreover, going into the WWE is a new world compared to wrestling in Mexico, as the styles are different. Sin Cara is a major draw but they did rush him quickly: should have just put him in FCW for a few months. Sin Cara AND the WWE are at fault here.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Remember when most of this forum thought reports of Mistico having backstage heat was bs?

#justsayin'


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Sin Cara in the CMLL did have a bad attitude but that stemmed because he was the top dog over there. Moreover, going into the WWE is a new world compared to wrestling in Mexico, as the styles are different. Sin Cara is a major draw but they did rush him quickly: should have just put him in FCW for a few months. Sin Cara AND the WWE are at fault here.


Yeah they did rush him

Sin Cara had really good matches that were botch free with Daniel Bryan, Tyson Kidd, Christian, and Evan Bourne. That is because those guys know how to work different styles outside WWE.

So perhaps it was his attitude.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Honestly, if Mistico was having trouble adapting to the WWE style, they should have kept him off TV for an extra 6-8 weeks after the drug suspension ended and send him to FCW for more seasoning. Rushing him back was a mistake.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I know there was a bit of heat between Del Rio (Dos Caras Jnr) and Sin Cara back in the CMLL because of SC's attitude. I would have thought the animosity would have worked well during their match on the live Smackdown.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I think sending him to FCW while Hunico plays Sin Cara character would be better than outright firing one of your top draws.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Honestly, if Mistico was having trouble adapting to the WWE style, they should have kept him off TV for an extra 6-8 weeks after the drug suspension ended and send him to FCW for more seasoning. Rushing him back was a mistake.


Well they did not rush him back since Mistico has not wrestled for WWE since Money In The Bank. I say its either his attitude or they want to re-debut the guy with the actual name "Mistico" when they go to Mexico in the fall. Remember the article did not fully confirm he will leave WWE. Just imagine how insulting it would be to the Mexican fans to have Hunico portray Mistico.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

gonna miss that little botching bastard.
It's one thing to botch your move but it's another thing to botch your career
ps HUNICO IS ONE LUCKY BASTARD LET'S HOPE HUNICO DON'T FUCK UP THIS OPPORTUNITY FOR HIM


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Just imagine how insulting it would be to the Mexican fans to have Hunico portray Mistico.


Indeed. 

Mexican fans are not stupid: they are some of the most passionate fans in the world. I mean when WWE go to Mexico City in the autumn they will be going to Sin Cara's home town. The guy is treated as a hero over there. Imagine if Hunico plays Sin Cara: fans won't be pleased at all and they will know that is not Mistico.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Mexican fans are not stupid: they are some of the most passionate fans in the world. I mean when WWE go to Mexico City in the autumn they will be going to Sin Cara's home town. The guy is treated as a hero over there. Imagine if Hunico plays Sin Cara: fans won't be pleased at all and they will know that is not Mistico.


Plus wrestling is *HUGE* and extremely popular in Mexico. It is part of their culture. The Mexican people will find out quickly especially since there are a lot of wrestling news magazines in Mexico. There are also lots of shows in Mexico that would cover the news.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

right i'm confused. Sin Cara is played by Mistico but recently been played by this other guy and now it looks like this other guy will play him permanently b/c Mistico wont be there?


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Mexican fans are not stupid: they are some of the most passionate fans in the world. I mean when WWE go to Mexico City in the autumn they will be going to Sin Cara's home town. The guy is treated as a hero over there. Imagine if Hunico plays Sin Cara: fans won't be pleased at all and they will know that is not Mistico.


Sin Cara hasn't wrestled a single match in Mexico. Not one. He has zero history there. Mexican fans have no reason to be upset.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Stanford said:


> Sin Cara hasn't wrestled a single match in Mexico. Not one. He has zero history there. Mexican fans have no reason to be upset.


Mistico has no history there?,The people over there know Mistico went to become Sin Cara in WWE!


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Stanford said:


> Sin Cara hasn't wrestled a single match in Mexico. Not one. He has zero history there. Mexican fans have no reason to be upset.


..................Actually he has. RAW tour of Mexico a few months back. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4lLpbjrDto


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Louie85TX said:


> Mistico has no history there?,The people over there know Mistico went to become Sin Cara in WWE!


Mistico doesn't exist in the WWE universe.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Stanford said:


> Sin Cara hasn't wrestled a single match in Mexico. Not one. He has zero history there. Mexican fans have no reason to be upset.


lul wut?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Stanford said:


> Sin Cara hasn't wrestled a single match in Mexico. Not one. He has zero history there. Mexican fans have no reason to be upset.


Yes he has they had a tour in the spring.

http://www.wwe.com/worldwide/americas/photosmexico/raw-mexico-city-photos-spring-2011

The thing is that WWE made such a big deal about Sin Cara being Mistico. They had a freaking press conference in Mexico and it was all over the news that Mistico was going to WWE. Mexican fans have every reason to be upset.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Can anybody remember how many people played Doink the Clown?

Also on topic, what a waste of time and money.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Stanford said:


> Mistico doesn't exist in the WWE universe.


Perhaps the US's part of the WWE Universe!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I don't understand how Mistico was dressed to work, yet they opted with Hunico who botches his first match to the point of having to re-film a second later on. Then they tell Mistico to go home? All signs point to attitude problems and possibly the lack of motivation to learn english. This also proves that no matter how talented you are, not everyone can adapt to the WWE style of "performing". Sure they could send him to FCW, but maybe Mistico has that chip on his shoulder and simply doesn't want to adapt accordingly.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> ..................Actually he has. RAW tour of Mexico a few months back.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4lLpbjrDto


Well that wasn't really the point, but thanks for the heads up.


There's some serious confusion going on here. Sin Cara is a character developed entirely in the WWE universe. He's never been a huge draw in Mexico. He's not Mistico, and he shouldn't be thought of as such.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Sin Cara was developed in Mexico during a big press conference,Revealing Mistico joining WWE to become Sin Cara!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Stanford said:


> Well that wasn't really the point, but thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> There's some serious confusion going on here. Sin Cara is a character developed entirely in the WWE universe. He's never been a huge draw in Mexico. He's not Mistico, and he shouldn't be thought of as such.


WWE had a press conference in Mexico city that was all over the news in Mexico. In the press conference he was referenced as Mistico going to WWE. WWE were the ones who made the big deal about Sin Cara actually being Mistico.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Stanford said:


> Sin Cara hasn't wrestled a single match in Mexico. Not one. He has zero history there. Mexican fans have no reason to be upset.


Love your deep wrestling knowledge


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

They should send him to developmental. Write him off of TV (again) and send him to developmental. If they're ready to bring Hunico up to the main roster then he should play hunico. How gay is it to spend your career playing someone's gimmick?

Meanwhile, Alex Riley still has a job.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Even in WWE during video promos for Sin Cara,They had pics of Mistico in the background!!


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Stanford said:


> Well that wasn't really the point, but thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> There's some serious confusion going on here. Sin Cara is a character developed entirely in the WWE universe. He's never been a huge draw in Mexico. He's not Mistico, and he shouldn't be thought of as such.


I am begging you to have a clue here


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

So i'm confused why does everyone keep saying Hunico botched the first match yet it was Sin Cara that got sent home.
Is this confirmed?
I presumed it was Sin Cara that botched the first match and they just got fed up and told him to go home and got Hunico to do the second match?
I could be wrong, but has it actually been said it was Hunico in both matches?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



superspear said:


> I am begging you to have a clue here


Yup and those are just 2 of the many outlets that covered the news of Mistico being Sin Cara.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Stanford said:


> Sin Cara hasn't wrestled a single match in Mexico. Not one. He has zero history there. Mexican fans have no reason to be upset.


 When Mistico signed with WWE, they made it perfectly clear that he was being repackaged into "Sin Cara". That's what made his signing so huge, because it was obvious to everyone that SC was previously Mistico, the top luchador in Mexico. The Mexican fans definitely know that Mistico was the original SC and they were attracted even more to WWE when he signed.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

This is fucking stupid. Mistico was the draw, not "Sin Cara." 

Mistico was the entire appeal, Mistico was the international sensation, Mistico was the one everyone wanted to see face Rey Mysterio. Whoever decided that they should "Suicide" the Sin Cara character is a fucking idiot.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

AAAHHH WTF is all I can muster.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



superspear said:


> Love your deep wrestling knowledge


Love your deep internet perception.

I take it that you agree with everyone else in saying that Mexican fans should be insulted by seeing their beloved character "Sin Cara"; the character they watched sell out the biggest buildings in their country for years, played by someone other than Luis Ignascio Urive Alvirde.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Still doesn't explain why they sent him home. I'm hoping this report is bullshit, but I honestly doubt that now. Hunico continuing to portray the Sin Cara character is going to be awful, it just doesn't suit his style of work. So much for the Rey/Mistico dream match at Wrestlemania then, if he is gone.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I really hope they don't drop the ball on him. That would be a huge mistake in my opinion. He should be given time to adapt to the WWE/american style. Mysterio did too and fits perfectly in the WWE.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

so is hunico gonna get the push sin cara was going to get?


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



JimmyWangYang said:


> So i'm confused why does everyone keep saying Hunico botched the first match yet it was Sin Cara that got sent home.
> Is this confirmed?
> I presumed it was Sin Cara that botched the first match and they just got fed up and told him to go home and got Hunico to do the second match?
> I could be wrong, but has it actually been said it was Hunico in both matches?


Dude, in both matches it was Hunico, HUNICO ALL THE TIME.

Mistico wasnt used.

To me all this reports are BS, i mean on the first place there weere reports that people backstage were rolling his eyes for the bad match of Mistico, even when he was not in it. And now the report says that Mistico was not used (obviusly), and sent home instead????

Both reports are completely contradictories.

THIS IS A COMPLETE LIE TO ME.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



SkyTeam said:


> Dude, in both matches it was Hunico, HUNICO ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Mistico wasnt used.
> 
> ...


If Hunico was in those 2 matches with Slater then the report stating people backstage were rolling their eyes at Mistico is questionable seeing he left the arena before Smackdown finished. Something is not right. 

The next few days should be interesting as well as who will don the mask of Sin Cara on Tuesday.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



SkyTeam said:


> Dude, in both matches it was Hunico, HUNICO ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Mistico wasnt used.
> 
> ...


i hope so although it wouldnt kill mistico learning english


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> so is hunico gonna get the push sin cara was going to get?


It doesn't really matter who is under the mask. The article states that Sin Cara is a merch pusher and nothing more. If it sells masks then WWE is happy.

But I still stand by my prediction that Sin Cara is going to have the IC belt, likely by the end of this year. If they are going out of their way to make Sin Cara work in the ring, they have a huge push planned.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

If Hunico can speak English, they should have him do a worked shoot on this whole Sin Cara situation.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

IF Mistico ain't used next week against ADR then yup..It'll be official he's gone!


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



SkyTeam said:


> Dude, in both matches it was Hunico, HUNICO ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Mistico wasnt used.
> 
> ...


As all reports come from the same source a derp a derp?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Damn, I hope he sticks around American companies or goes and works in Japan, it's easier to keep up with him that way, rather than if he went back to Mexico.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Ultimo Dragon > Sin Cara


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Some more information on why Mistico was sent home from Wrestling Inc.


So now Hunico is copying Mistico's botching gimmick? lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Does anybody have a side to side look at the body builds of Mistico Sin Cara and Hunico Sin Cara?!? My mind keeps going crazy over how people can see who is who based on the stomach.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

This is the biggest travesty since they replaced the actor who played Aunt Viv in the Fresh Prince of Bel Air.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



GCA-FF said:


> Does anybody have a side to side look at the body builds of Mistico Sin Cara and Hunico Sin Cara?!? My mind keeps going crazy over how people can see who is who based on the stomach.


I base it on his moveset and the back of his head. Sin Cara had hair coming from the back of his mask while Hunico did not. Moreover, Sin Cara did that handstand move that Tajiri used to do while Hunico does not.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

4 inches 35 pounds difference, I thought that would be enough difference but apparently it isn't, I can't tell by just looking at the numbers


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> I base it on his moveset and the back of his head. Sin Cara had hair coming from the back of his mask while Hunico did not. Moreover, Sin Cara did that handstand move that Tajiri used to do while Hunico does not.


Also you seem unclear. They both are Sin Cara. Original is Mistico, and the replacement is Hunico/Incognito.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



GCA-FF said:


> Does anybody have a side to side look at the body builds of Mistico Sin Cara and Hunico Sin Cara?!? My mind keeps going crazy over how people can see who is who based on the stomach.


Mistico










Hunico


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> I base it on his moveset and the back of his head. Sin Cara had hair coming from the back of his mask while Hunico did not. Moreover, Sin Cara did that handstand move that Tajiri used to do while Hunico does not.


May have been Hunico based on the post above at the builds. Still not completely sure though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

not believing he's out til THE OBSERVER confirms. they're probably gonna do an angle where one Sin Cara faces ADR then the other Sin Cara comes out starting a feud between the two.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



scrilla said:


> not believing he's out til THE OBSERVER confirms. they're probably gonna do an angle where one Sin Cara faces ADR then the other Sin Cara comes out starting a feud between the two.


A roided up Sin Cara comes out with his new black attire and beats on Hunico and Ricardo. :lmao

But all joking aside I hope he doesn't go because the guys has bags of potential.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Also Mistico is just 28 and came to WWE main roster straight out of Mexico, while Hunico is 34 and already was in FCW for 2 years. And Hunico still major botched the match if they had to do it all over again. So, why not give Mistico another chance?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> A roided up Sin Cara comes out with his new black attire and beats on Hunico and Ricardo. :lmao
> 
> But all joking aside I hope he doesn't go because the guys has bags of potential.


If anything the real Mistico will come back with this attire










The white attire was his trademark attire in Mexico.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Wow HHH's pet project on Sin Cara isnt going to well


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Mistico did wear a pink attire while in Mexico. :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Yeah I actually liked the white attire he wore at MITB alot more than his regular attire.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Mistico did wear a pink attire while in Mexico. :lmao


Yeah rarely But mostly used White&Gold/Silver&Gold and Black&Gold,Giving him those in superstar threads for WWE'12!!


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Like i said before.
if Hunico replace mistico is completely disrecpetful, to mistico, to hunico and to the fans.

Sin Cara character was created around the Mistico character, hype, popularity, draw power, looks and moveset. It is almost a continuation of the Mistico persona. And now the WWE drop mistico and take advantage of the character that was created around him, hype and everyting. 
This is really unfair.

Hunico on the other hand deserve a proper character, a new character build for him. Sin Cara dont suit with him.

And the regular fans, still would believe that is original Sin Cara.

on a side note, is a bad idea especially because the mexico tour is near and rey is injured.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

If they take Hunico as the Official (in lack of better word) Sin Cara, I bet that Sin Cara project will flop.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



-Extra- said:


> If they take Hunico as the Official (in lack of better word) Sin Cara, I bet that Sin Cara project will flop.


i think the same


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

their dumb as fuck if they release him, he's a young guy and he can only get better and hopefully improve outside of the ring


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



-Extra- said:


> If they take Hunico as the Official (in lack of better word) Sin Cara, I bet that Sin Cara project will flop.


The only people that'll notice will be us. 

Casuals will cheer for him as long as he does cool flippy moves and gets all the highlight videos saying how great he is. Sin Cara is not a person, it's an idea. And that idea is: everyone can be replaced.


----------



## Tapac (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



SkyTeam said:


> Like i said before.
> if Hunico replace mistico is completely disrecpetful, to mistico, to hunico and to the fans.
> 
> Sin Cara character was created around the Mistico character, hype, popularity, draw power, looks and moveset. It is almost a continuation of the Mistico persona. And now the WWE drop mistico and take advantage of the character that was created around him, hype and everyting.
> ...


This is the Perfect POST.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I hope he stays, as I really like him and his character. Also, WWE invested a lot in him, so I don't think he'll be released just like that, but may be given a last warning or something of sorts.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I'm going to take this with a grain of salt until it actually happens. However, as a huge fan of Cara/Mistico, I'd be disappointed if he did leave. They really should not have rushed him. They should've given him half a year or so in FCW and have him learn some basic English to use while in the ring. Such a shame.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

things dont add up in this but the facts are:

-real mistico was out for violating wellness policy.
-hunico played sin cara for 1 week while mistico was still out.
-mistico came back from his suspension to play sin cara again(as normal?)
-hunico is playing sin cara again.. 

you cant argue with that, something is up with it. the most likeliest thing is the reported attitude problems, im hoping its something to do with canada or something like that, or a 3rd choice could be that its actually part of a storyline. seems unlikely at this point but i really hope this is what it is. the dirt sheet doesnt make sense anyway so we might aswell throw our own theories around.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Dude are you serious bro?... They might as well just scrap the character all together...Because Hunico is too fat and slow... I thought the ropes were going to break when he jumped off them... sheesh and I thought Ultimo Dragon had it bad when he debuted in the wwe... he wrestle like 1 or 2 matches on smackdown then he went on to Volicity/Superstars or whatever the heck you call it.. and he was gone.. But Sin Cara got so much hate Backstage and other people who are sick and tired of his steroid taking lies, showing off and in ring botching... Chavo can speak Spanish and he still botches..


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

IF it is cause of backstage attitude problems and the report is right(about Mistico being there&ready to wrestle But had a meeting then sent home)..Perhaps he was overheard talking sh*t to Hunico and telling him he's better/the original and replacing him for a week was bs!?

Maybe he was cussing in spanish in the meeting and so they thought he was unprofessional and needs to go home!?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Since Hunico just failed miserably maybe Mistico gets another shot.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

maybe they rushed him too much. It sucks cuz he is a huge talent.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Read the entire thread and apparently people think it was Hunico that botched. I read some reports that say it was Mistico that botched and WWE filmed another match with Hunico as Sin Cara and that was the match that aired.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Read the entire thread and apparently people think it was Hunico that botched. I read some reports that say it was Mistico that botched and WWE filmed another match with Hunico as Sin Cara and that was the match that aired.


That makes the most sense,But there are also some reports of Hunico doing both while Mistico was ready to wrestle when he got sent to a meeting then home!!


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Louie85TX said:


> That makes the most sense,But there are also some reports of Hunico doing both while Mistico was ready to wrestle when he got sent to a meeting then home!!



This is a video from the first match, its clarly, CLEARLY, Hunico.







If people still thinks that this is original Sin Cara on the first match, then we are all crazy


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Read the entire thread and apparently people think it was Hunico that botched. I read some reports that say it was Mistico that botched and WWE filmed another match with Hunico as Sin Cara and that was the match that aired.


Most reports I've seen say Mistico didn't wrestle on Tuesday at all, which of course would contradict earlier reports than Sin Cara had heat on him in his first week back on TV for all the botches. I'm guessing this is all a bunch of BS and they're going to run a Cara v. Cara angle at some point. It's quite interesting that Mistico has apparently been wrestling live while it's been Hunico on TV.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



SkyTeam said:


> Like i said before.
> if Hunico replace mistico is completely disrecpetful, to mistico, to hunico and to the fans.
> 
> Sin Cara character was created around the Mistico character, hype, popularity, draw power, looks and moveset. It is almost a continuation of the Mistico persona. And now the WWE drop mistico and take advantage of the character that was created around him, hype and everyting.
> ...


I'm sure Hunico has zero problem with portraying the Sin Cara character.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Personally, the only reason because i watch the Sin Cara matches is because it was mistico.
If Hunico replace him i would never gonna watch a Sin Cara match again.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I love this. People make fun of Mistico the whole time he is here but now that he's gone, people start ripping on Hunico. 

It could of easily been Slater who botched the moves.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I don't give a crap one way or the other about Mistico. I found his matches underwhelming since joining the WWE. 
If they decide to drop Mistico and use Hunico as Sin Cara, I'll applaud that choice. 
If they stick with Mistico, that's fine, as well. 
I do think that Hunico deserves to be on television, whether that's as Sin Cara or as someone else. 
If they do fire Mistico, I imagine it's because of behavior problems. Talk about "botching" is a red herring.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



SkyTeam said:


> Personally, the only reason because i watch the Sin Cara matches is because it was mistico.
> *If Hunico replace him i would never gonna watch a Sin Cara match again.*


Sure. Do you really dislike Hunico that much?

Mistico was a great talent in Mexico, but as 'Sin Cara', he's been vastly overrated. He hasn't done anything spectacular in WWE or made me excited to watch his matches (in fact, I getting to dislike his matches coming up because they add that stupid lighting effect to them). He's been 'decent', nothing less, nothing more. And asides from the slightly different build of Hunico, I didn't really notice any difference with them just putting a different guy under the mask. And neither will most of the fans, especially not the kids, as this goes on.

So please stop overreacting, like Mistico is some kind of god or something. It's clear that he just doesn't fit in with WWE's style....not really a fault with him (asides from the steroid taking) or WWE...it just aint working as it is. Maybe it would be best if he left, it's not as if that many people would notice and viewing figures certainly wouldn't drop any, and I'm sure he'd put on some more stellar matches back in Mexico.


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I don't like being told someone is a mega talented superstar, i like making my own mind up, and so far mistico has delivered more botches that a drunk kofi kingston on ice. It doesn't matter how good he was wrestling in mexico, he is the WWE now and he has been below par, he needs time to learn the WWE way of wrestling, he just isn't ready yet. I hope they don't fire him, but he needs to go to developmental


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

i totally blame management for this. he should have been sent to fcw to get used to the wwe style. they through him right into the wolves.


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

so if they release Mistico what they gonna say on the WWE webpage

future endevors Mistico or Sin Cara ???

and we will see Sin Cara as Hunico on SD 

this whole deal is mind-blogging


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



ToxieDogg said:


> Sure. Do you really dislike Hunico that much?
> 
> Mistico was a great talent in Mexico, but as 'Sin Cara', he's been vastly overrated. He hasn't done anything spectacular in WWE or made me excited to watch his matches (in fact, I getting to dislike his matches coming up because they add that stupid lighting effect to them). He's been 'decent', nothing less, nothing more. And asides from the slightly different build of Hunico, I didn't really notice any difference with them just putting a different guy under the mask. And neither will most of the fans, especially not the kids, as this goes on.
> 
> So please stop overreacting, like Mistico is some kind of god or something. It's clear that he just doesn't fit in with WWE's style....not really a fault with him (asides from the steroid taking) or WWE...it just aint working as it is. Maybe it would be best if he left, it's not as if that many people would notice and viewing figures certainly wouldn't drop any, and I'm sure he'd put on some more stellar matches back in Mexico.


I dont hate or dislike Hunico, in fact is a good wrestler.
But like i said before, Sin Cara was built around Mistico character, look, moveset, hype, draw power, popularity. Hell, the mask is actually a copy of mitico´s. 
So to me watching Sin Cara was like finally watching Mistico in the WWE, botches or no botches, in fact, that was the idea of the WWE, that in fact was mistico only with a diferent name.
But now i know that is not Mistico behind that mask, so to me the character lose all content.
Now to me, is just a luchador from FCW with a mask, trying to be someone else.

I really prefer that they gave Hunico a whole new character with a cool new mask, so then the wwe can still sells masks and they drop the Sin Cara character, simple because is not Sin Cara.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Both Sin Caras can't complete a match sin botching. As bad as the original was, he didn't have to redo an entire match. Oh well, he sells gear and that's worth it these days.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Im not sure what to make of it tbh.

He obviously hasnt adapted to the WWE style as well as he should have and is prone to botching. The other one does seem better but if he had to redo an entire match on Smackdown then it's not a great start. They wont ditch the character but will probably keep getting different guys to play it until they find someone who sticks maybe.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

You got to give props to Sin Cara to be able to still have good matches with Daniel Bryan, Tyson Kidd, Evan Bourne, and Christian despite not knowing English, not knowing the WWE Style, being inside a mask that covers your eyes, and wrestling in a dark room with only blue and golden lights. That is a lot to get used too, give the guy a break.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I hope everyone in Mexico brings the heat come OCT and there Mexico tour.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Hunincico only botches in his matches to try and keep the WWE Universe off the *Fake Sin Cara* trail.

If one day Sin Cara showed up and started working crispy and clean, then the WWE Universe would for sure think something's up and someone else is under the mask.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

LOL at people on here saying the WWE cut one of their biggest draws. It doesn't matter whos wearing that mask they are going to make big money selling them. No casual fans have a clue who Mistico is. Its all about sin Cara. Only time Misticio actually matters is when they are in Mexico which is at the very most 2 times a year. Mexico is also a very poor country so nobody is making their business plan around Mexico anyway.

As long as somebody is coming out to the ring as Sin Cara things will be A OK in the WWE.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Mistico? Hunico? Who gives a shit? To 90% of WWE fans he is Sin Cara because that is the character they developed and marketed to the audience. As long as they can get somebody to wear that mask and do the cool moves they will be fine. Having said that, it looks like it wasn't the best idea to put him on TV right away. Now I guess they just need to pick who they want to fill the role and all will be well. Sin Cara is over and sells merch. Nuff said.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at people on here saying the WWE cut one of their biggest draws. It doesn't matter whos wearing that mask they are going to make big money selling them. No casual fans have a clue who Mistico is. Its all about sin Cara. Only time Misticio actually matters is when they are in Mexico which is at the very most 2 times a year. Mexico is also a very poor country so nobody is making their business plan around Mexico anyway.
> 
> As long as somebody is coming out to the ring as Sin Cara things will be A OK in the WWE.


Good thing you're not taking Vince's job.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Cara has been one of the biggest fuckups in while

I would just scrape the whole thing at this point


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I do believe there is more to the story then just Mistico botching. When you hype a guy up like that you dont get rid of him this soon. Not even for a wellness strike that was nothing serious. 

My guess WWE wanted to put him in FCW longer, maybe during his supension aswell, but the guy refused. When you have been on top as long as Mistico has, its a tough pill to swallow if WWE comes up to you and say you need more training and they are sending you to development.

I really dont think WWE is at fault. They thought he would adjust better then he did.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at people on here saying the WWE cut one of their biggest draws. It doesn't matter whos wearing that mask they are going to make big money selling them. No casual fans have a clue who Mistico is.


That's complete crap since when the WWE signed Mistico, they promoted the fact that they signed him on Raw and Smackdown.

They mentioned that he was formally known as Mistico.

The casual fan is aware that's Mistico and the casual fan is aware that he was replaced with another guy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

What a complete fiasco. I don't have the words.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

this can be bad news when they do the tapings in Mexico, im sure its over exaggeration because really its the character that is over, but they can easily shit on WWE were it would look awful on tv.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Sin_Bias said:


> Both Sin Caras can't complete a match sin botching. As bad as the original was, he didn't have to redo an entire match. Oh well, he sells gear and that's worth it these days.


What did Mistico botch against Daniel Bryan&Christian plus the MITB match?


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Good thing you're not taking Vince's job.


Ummm what? Vince clearly agrees with me as he called Mistico into the office and fired his ass. Are you really trying to tell me most WWE fans have any idea whos under the Sin Cara mask or cares? Its a non speaking masked character any high flyer can get under the mask and its fine. To say otherwise is bordering on the insane and clearly the WWE has the same viewpoint here as they sent Mistico back to Mexico.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Its a damn shame if he goes, thats for sure.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



llamadux said:


> Ha. I knew from the start he would be the new ultimo dragon. What a waste of time for everyone involved.


Now now. We got some fine matches out of him in WCW. But the comparison seems apt.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Starbuck said:


> Mistico? Hunico? Who gives a shit? To 90% of WWE fans he is Sin Cara because that is the character they developed and marketed to the audience. As long as they can get somebody to wear that mask and do the cool moves they will be fine. Having said that, it looks like it wasn't the best idea to put him on TV right away. Now I guess they just need to pick who they want to fill the role and all will be well. Sin Cara is over and sells merch. Nuff said.


You make a good point with regards to the core WWE fanbase in the United States and Europe. However, one major selling point in bringing Mistico to WWE was the further penetration of the Mexican market by WWE. And the timing of the possible loss, less than two months before the Mexican tour, is somewhat potentially disastrous. To _those_ fans, who WWE is keen on attracting and bringing into the fold, _Mistico_ is the draw, not Sin Cara. Replacing him won't sit well with most diehard fans who know him and have supported him for years on end to the point of making him one of the world's elite wrestling draws. Just some food for thought. 

Would be good if this situation were resolved as soon as possible, with all of this in mind. I could see the "Sin Cara" matches in Mexico provoking some fairly ugly reactions if it's not Mistico behind the mask. Poor Triple H!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at people on here saying the WWE cut one of their biggest draws. It doesn't matter whos wearing that mask they are going to make big money selling them. No casual fans have a clue who Mistico is. Its all about sin Cara. Only time Misticio actually matters is when they are in Mexico which is at the very most 2 times a year. Mexico is also a very poor country so nobody is making their business plan around Mexico anyway.
> 
> As long as somebody is coming out to the ring as Sin Cara things will be A OK in the WWE.





wrestlingfanstan said:


> Ummm what? Vince clearly agrees with me as he called Mistico into the office and fired his ass. Are you really trying to tell me most WWE fans have any idea whos under the Sin Cara mask or cares? Its a non speaking masked character any high flyer can get under the mask and its fine. To say otherwise is bordering on the insane and clearly the WWE has the same viewpoint here as they sent Mistico back to Mexico.


1. Sin Cara hasn't been fired yet.
2. Vince clearly doesn't agree with you. They clearly think Mexico has enough money for them to at least market towards them. If they just wanted some masker wrestler they could have simply brought up Hunico or hire a lesser known luchadore that would take less money than Mistico. Instead they went after Mistico because of his name value. The casuals in America might not know who's Mistico, but the Mexicans fans do. 

And Mexico does not matter only 2 times a year. WWE broadcast their show over there, and let's not forget the Mexican audience in America. They only reason they're sending him back is because he brought too many problems, but they did clearly think he was worth something. 

When was the last time WWE held a press signing for a new talent? Do you think they would do that for someone they didn't see something in or someone who couldn't bring in a market?

To say it doesn't matter who's behind the mask is plain ignorant.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



DesolationRow said:


> You make a good point with regards to the core WWE fanbase in the United States and Europe. However, one major selling point in bringing Mistico to WWE was the further penetration of the Mexican market by WWE. And the timing of the possible loss, less than two months before the Mexican tour, is somewhat potentially disastrous. To _those_ fans, who WWE is keen on attracting and bringing into the fold, _Mistico_ is the draw, not Sin Cara. Replacing him won't sit well with most diehard fans who know him and have supported him for years on end to the point of making him one of the world's elite wrestling draws. Just some food for thought.
> 
> Would be good if this situation were resolved as soon as possible, with all of this in mind. I could see the "Sin Cara" matches in Mexico provoking some fairly ugly reactions if it's not Mistico behind the mask. Poor Triple H!


Yeah. Sin Cara in Mexico could get ugly lol. Just imagine him coming out and getting the Cena treatment from an arena full of pissed of Mexicans, haha! But otherwise I think he'll be fine. Kids already seem to love him and won't know the difference and he's marketed to them so I don't foresee a problem. 

As for Trips, he has just had shit luck lol. Kharma getting pregnant was out of his control of course but I do think that some of the blame needs to be put on him if he made the call to put Mistico on TV right away instead of giving him a little time to adjust. It isn't all his fault though. One thing that can't be denied however, is that fact that even though both projects haven't gone exactly to plan, both Kharma and Sin Cara were probably two of the most well debuted superstars in recent memory and got over quickly. I think that's a pretty good indicator that he knows what he's doing.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I am just throwing ideas out of my mind here, but is there any posibility that the "Mistico was sent home" report is only a cover-up from the dirtsheets sites to hide the first and wrong report? the one who says that Mistico botched so much that they had to re-tape the match, when in fact, later, we all knew that it wasn´t mistico in the match, but unico on both matches.

I mean, some site are claiming that the confusion was because mistico was in backstage, so EVERYBODY thought that it was him who wrestle the first match. when in fact was Hunico.

like i said, it just a crazy idea.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Even looking at the pictures a few pages back, I still can't tell the difference between the two of them, nor do I think most fans will. Honestly, I think it's smart on the WWE's part to create another character that is performer agnostic and can be played by anyone. In many ways, this is even better than the Doink situation since Sin Cara can actually be taken seriously as a performer. Imagine a main event level Sin Cara who can be interchanged if for some reason a superstar can no longer fill the roll, good decision.

As for Mistico possibly leaving, I couldn't really care less. I admit that I haven't really followed him at all, but I've heard nothing but negative things about his time in WWE (what with a bad attitude, refusal to learn english, wellness violation, etc). Maybe he should just go back to Mexico where he can be a star.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Oh, yes, *Starbuck*, no doubt Triple H knows what works. His two top picks got over instantly, and the old school presentation of their upcoming debuts in vignettes certainly laid the foundation for even the most casual of casuals to be intrigued by them before they ever appeared in the flesh in an arena. He's just had unbelievably shitty luck. 

Have no idea how much of a voice he had in determining Mistico skipping FCW to begin with, though. It could very well have been decided by others, including Mistico himself. :shrug


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I've not yet watched Smackdown yet, but something about this bothers me.

It was reported that the wrestlers redid the ending of the first match, before doing the whole match over. Is that true? If so, what a stupid thing to do. Everybody with even a tiny amount of sense aged over 8 knows wrestling is scripted, but why just redo an ending? That is a whole new way to shatter kayfabe in front of an entire live audience!

If it was that bad, they should have just cut the entire match from the TV show, and replaced it with something else.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I say just re-design the mask if they do plan on going ahead with Hunico because kids will buy it regardless. Something tells me the real Mistico will most likely be part of the upcoming Mexico city taping. I'm sure WWE wants to make that event as big and successful as they possibly can.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

He violated my wellness policy. Every time he had a match he made me sick with how bad they were.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

If someone can't tell who's Mistico and who's Hunico the moment Sin Cara appears then they are blind. 

And the biggest difference isn't the looks, is the way they move. Mistico is smoother, faster, cleaner, more beautiful and evocative. It's art in movement. And that's what draws people, that's what makes Mistico unique, a top draw and charismatic as fuck.

Hunico is... just another wrestler jumping around.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



visko said:


> If someone can't tell who's Mistico and who's Hunico the moment Sin Cara appears then they are blind.
> 
> And the biggest difference isn't the looks, is the way they move. Mistico is smoother, faster, cleaner, more beautiful and evocative. It's art in movement. And that's what draws people, that's what makes Mistico unique, a top draw and charismatic as fuck.


I agree completely



Chicago Warrior said:


> I say just re-design the mask if they do plan on going ahead with Hunico because kids will buy it regardless. Something tells me the real Mistico will most likely be part of the upcoming Mexico city taping. I'm sure WWE wants to make that event as big and successful as possible.


To me all comes down to next tuesday, the WWE make decisions regarding the storylines on a day by day basis, so i really hope that it was sent home because they change their mind and want real Sin Cara on his white attire to intervine in the Fake Sin Cara vs Alberto del Rio match


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I like that everyone says the casual fans don't know a thing about whats going on, in this situation, who Mistico is.

I mean, I'd imagine when WWE first started hyping Sin Cara, and specifically mentioning that he is/was Mistico, that at least a few of them thought to themselves "hmmmmm, I must Google(or w/e preferred search engine) this person, see why they're making such a big deal about signing him."


----------



## X pac (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Hunico just dances around in the ring. He is garbage.

Mistico should stay as Sin cara.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I understand what a big loss this is from a business standpoint but in terms of losing a talent they haven't really lost much in the sense that he hasn't really been involved in a concrete angle since what Chavo Guerrero? He's never had the opportunity to build up kayfabe momentum. So if they really are pulling the plug on Mistico as Sin Cara (which I personally find hard to believe still) then it won't really leave a huge hole in terms of story telling.

I wouldn't automatically assume that he got sent home because of his performance or attitude or whatever (although that is possible/likely) because people can get sent home for a number of different reasons.

It's better for them to lose someone who they can replace with a replica and 9/10 won't know the difference than it would be losing someone like Bryan, ADR, Barrett or Ziggler etc.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I wouldn't mind if Hunico became the full time Sin Cara, as long as Mistico gets a new character


SkyTeam said:


> This is a video from the first match, its clarly, CLEARLY, Hunico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They showed a mixture of both matches on TV lol. The entrance is just like the way it was on TV(Sin Cara almost botched his jump over the rope on the TV version), but the ending is different


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Fuck this company.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I hope Hunico doesn't get nearly as much heat in the Mexico Tour as he's doing right now for I, personally, find him more reliable and competent in the ring that Sin Cara.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Just watched the match again on Syfy (watched it on Youtube this morning)...the Sin Cara in the match had hair. Hunico doesn't have hair, right?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Amazing Red should take over.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Looked like Hunico to me, mainly due to the moves he used, particularly the finisher. 
Hunico is also taller, which gives him a longer torso. Mistico has more defined abs.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Evolution said:


> I wouldn't automatically assume that he got sent home because of his performance or attitude or whatever (although that is possible/likely) because people can get sent home for a number of different reasons.


I suppose at best, he could just have left because he wasn't needed that night.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

been awhile since i last watched sd and after seeing sin cara i thought he was a lil big


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

So WWE is just going to _steal_ Mistico's mask design, his entire appearance and persona which was _very much_ established prior to him ever coming to WWE.... and apply it to someone else? 

Surely this is illegal on some level? Not to mention equally-lame as the FAKE Diesel and FAKE Razor Ramon angles of 1996-97?

WTF


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

WOW a complete awste of talent, in my n00bish opinion


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Looks like hunico is made for life by not even having to come up with a gimmick for himself, just taking the spot of an established draw. Lucky him.


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Wow. I really liked Mistico. His moves were out of this world. I didn't think some of the moves were possible that he did. Let's hope Hunico can incorporate some of Mistico's moves into his set, so that he actually is a little like him. Wasted talent, going to be missed.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Wsupden said:


> Looks like hunico is made for life by not even having to come up with a gimmick for himself, just taking the spot of an established draw. Lucky him.


He was the first Mistico. So it's almost a justified victory for him.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



visko said:


> If someone can't tell who's Mistico and who's Hunico the moment Sin Cara appears then they are blind.
> 
> And the biggest difference isn't the looks, is the way they move. Mistico is smoother, faster, cleaner, more beautiful and evocative. It's art in movement. And that's what draws people, that's what makes Mistico unique, a top draw and charismatic as fuck.
> 
> Hunico is... just another wrestler jumping around.


LOL at you calling another man and his moves "beautiful". But no, Sin Cara no matter who is under the mask is in anyway a top draw. However, Sin does have a top 10 merchandise seller in his ask. The kids love the costume and don't care which man moves more beautifully. Thats how wrestling works. Its marked to the kids who have their parents spend 50 bucks on dumb things like a Sin Cara mask.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Aid180 said:


> He was the first Mistico. So it's almost a justified victory for him.



Hunico wasn´t the first Mistico, he was Mystico de Juarez and only the name was the same, but the character was completely different.
Mistico didnt stole the character, only the name was the same.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



We Are Legion said:


> So WWE is just going to _steal_ Mistico's mask design, his entire appearance and persona which was _very much_ established prior to him ever coming to WWE.... and apply it to someone else?
> 
> Surely this is illegal on some level? Not to mention equally-lame as the FAKE Diesel and FAKE Razor Ramon angles of 1996-97?
> 
> WTF



Umm, Sir Cara is fully WWE's character. If you remember correctly the WWE got into a trademark dispute over Sin Cara were it was ruled Sin Cara is the character and not the man under the mask. 

And while I suppose you could sort of compare it the Fake Razor and Diesel not really. They weren't trying to fool anyone with that, they were just trying to prove the characters could still be used due to a lawsuit they had on going against WCW at the time over Nash/Halls WCW gimmicks. I'm assuming you didn't know that.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



wrestlingfanstan said:


> Umm, Sir Cara is fully WWE's character. If you remember correctly the WWE got into a trademark dispute over Sin Cara were it was ruled Sin Cara is the character and not the man under the mask.
> 
> And while I suppose you could sort of compare it the Fake Razor and Diesel not really. They weren't trying to fool anyone with that, they were just trying to prove the characters could still be used due to a lawsuit they had on going against WCW at the time over Nash/Halls WCW gimmicks. I'm assuming you didn't know that.



Yes but in one way or another Sin Cara was a complete copy of Mistico (mask, look, moveset, hype, draw power,and more important, the luchador), with the white attire at MITB it was almost complete mistico, the name was the only diferent.
To me this is a way for the WWE to get almost the same mistico character, and then drop the man behind the mask ann put a new guy istead.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Legion Of Hell said:


> Same here. I mean it's loses all meaning with the original character likely going. We have to see what happens on Tuesday and who will face Del Rio: Hunico or Mistico.


hopefully mistico, it was actually hunico who botched the finisher and it had to be retaped,


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Wow this sucks! Me and my little brother was hoping next week that the original Sin Cara came back not this guy! Not bashing him as Hunico but as Sin Cara this dude "100% without a shadow of a doubt absolutely SUCKS!!!" Sure the original Sin Cara botches, but more than half of the time it's due to wrestlers who aren't familiar with his wrestling style which is done in an incredibly fast pace. Alberto Del Rio said it himself, in mexico it's all about being flashy but then he learned it's all about technique in America. WWE made the mistake of immediately putting him on the big stage without even giving him a chance to develop. So down with this sluggish pale guy imitating an international sensation because he is in no shape or form as unique or entertaining as 'Mistico'.

:gun: BOOOOOOOOOOOOO FAKE SIN CARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cuss:


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

wow, it would suck if he left, but if it was munico this week then doesn't it defeats the purpose of replacing him with the real sin cara, since the matches were botched more than ever.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

i dont understand why the WWE still uses Sin Cara Mistico photos, to promote Sin Cara vs Alberto del Rio and other stuff


----------



## WhiteW0lf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I wouldn't support Sin Cara like I did before. What a waste of talent!


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



WhiteW0lf said:


> I wouldn't support Sin Cara like I did before. What a waste of talent!


To me is not going to be the same, i like Sin Cara because it was Mistico.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Wait, I don't understand.

So Hunico wrestled as Sin Cara at Smackdown but the match had to be retaped because there were too many botches. So they send Mistico home.

Is that right? That makes no sense.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



-trav- said:


> Wait, I don't understand.
> 
> So Hunico wrestled as Sin Cara at Smackdown but the match had to be retaped because there were too many botches. So they send Mistico home.
> 
> Is that right? That makes no sense.


The thing is that they never confirmed the reason Mistico was sent home, perhaps they have other plans for him. They will probably have a Sin Cara vs Mistico feud.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Not like it matters. The fake Sin Cara is portraying him well enough to fool the kids into thinking he's really Sin Cara. Plus, he seems like less of a botch machine than the real Sin Cara anyways.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I don't buy this at all.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Wow, I just saw that Hunico is 2 years younger than Rey Mysterio, the guy who's already too old.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Index said:


> Not like it matters. The fake Sin Cara is portraying him well enough to fool the kids into thinking he's really Sin Cara. Plus, he seems like less of a botch machine than the real Sin Cara anyways.


Well they had to re-tape a whole match with fake Sin Cara (Hunico) apparently and that was only his 3rd time as Sin Cara.

I say wearing a mask that completely covers your face along with the dark room and special lighting must be hard to do. The real Sin Cara had some great and botch free matches with Daniel Bryan, Tyson Kidd, Evan Bourne, and Christian.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Why should WWE persisit with Mistico when it clearly isn't working out? They signed him and gave him a chance, it hasn't worked so they should just move on. Maybe things would be different if WWE wresn't so relient on people they've trained themselves and can only work in one, very restricive, style but that only demonstrates that the problem is endemic and can't be solved easily.

Hunico has been down in developmental for some time and is more comfortable with the style so he's a much better choice for the role. And, while WWE did initially talk about who Sin Cara had been they stopped fairly quickly so I bet most of the casuals have already forgotten and that's assuming they gave a shit to begin with.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Man, it really sucks, but I think WWE tried as hard as they could with this guy. Just not Cara's neck of the woods I guess.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Instead of having the character return to tv after the suspension they should have sent him down to FCW for a few months to adjust to the style more then have him return.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Wow this is a joke. :lmao Good job Trips. Mistico is internationally known and they're gonna give his role as Sin Cara to some guy named Hunico and act like Mistico never existed in their company. That is so embarrassing.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

This is disastrous for WWE's upcoming Mexico tour. I believe they're even doing a Smackdown taping there IIRC. Mysterio is out for 6 months, and the real Sin Cara is gone. All they have is ADR.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I still can't help but wonder if this is all an angle built just for the people of Mexico. It could be exactly like the Punk leaving the WWE angle blurring the lines between kayfabe and reality. Imagine Hunico as SC in Mexico getting booed to high hell as they feel Mistico was screwed and the WWE is trying to pull a fast one on them. Then the real SC shows up to confront his imposter.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



floyd2386 said:


> I still can't help but wonder if this is all an angle built just for the people of Mexico. It could be exactly like the Punk leaving the WWE angle blurring the lines between kayfabe and reality. Imagine Hunico as SC in Mexico getting booed to high hell as they feel Mistico was screwed and the WWE is trying to pull a fast one on them. Then the real SC shows up to confront his imposter.


That would be cool. Swerves that actually make some semblance of sense for the win!


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I guess this is the real reason why Sin Cara's matches have low light. To hide all the botches.


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



floyd2386 said:


> I still can't help but wonder if this is all an angle built just for the people of Mexico. It could be exactly like the Punk leaving the WWE angle blurring the lines between kayfabe and reality. Imagine Hunico as SC in Mexico getting booed to high hell as they feel Mistico was screwed and the WWE is trying to pull a fast one on them. Then the real SC shows up to confront his imposter.


I doubt it, although if one SC is cool...


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



floyd2386 said:


> I still can't help but wonder if this is all an angle built just for the people of Mexico. It could be exactly like the Punk leaving the WWE angle blurring the lines between kayfabe and reality. Imagine Hunico as SC in Mexico getting booed to high hell as they feel Mistico was screwed and the WWE is trying to pull a fast one on them. Then the real SC shows up to confront his imposter.


How can this be an angle if they never mention that it's a new guy playing Cara?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Regardless of who plays Sin Cara, Del Rio is killing that character off come Tuesday. Same way he took Mysterio out, Sin Cara is going down the same way.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Dice Darwin said:


> Regardless of who plays Sin Cara, Del Rio is killing that character off come Tuesday. Same way he took Mysterio out, Sin Cara is going down the same way.


Merch sales would likely dispute this ideology.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

i can't even watch a sin cara match knowing it isn't mistico. i just ff my dvr during sin cara's matches.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Donny Bono said:


> How can this be an angle if they never mention that it's a new guy playing Cara?


Booker & the Spanish announcers have been mentioning that Sin Cara looks bigger then usual.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

So they made Hunico play Cara full time, sent Mistico home, and then Hunico goes out and botches so bad that the whole match needed to be re-done? :lmao

I'd prefer it if they had ADR write Sin Cara off TV on Tuesday, let Mistico go to FCW for a few months, bring him back early 2012 and have him go after ADR with Rey Mysterio (who himself if also injured) after Rey & Mistico get their retribution they can start a respect feud leading to Rey v Mistico at WM28


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Edgehead 26 said:


> So they made Hunico play Cara full time, sent Mistico home, and then Hunico goes out and botches so bad that the whole match needed to be re-done? :lmao
> 
> I'd prefer it if they had ADR write Sin Cara off TV on Tuesday, let Mistico go to FCW for a few months, bring him back early 2012 and have him go after ADR with Rey Mysterio (who himself if also injured) after Rey & Mistico get their retribution they can start a respect feud leading to Rey v Mistico at WM28


im so confused is mistico fired or not?


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Mistico isn't fired but he's considering quitting since wwe isn't using him, where in mexico he was a huge draw.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

If Hunico will stay as Sin Cara, i will just skip the matches he has, hes pretty much awful, and just the idea that its someone else behind the mask is stupid...


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

So this is why people hate the IWC. 

Bunch of freaking whiners.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I don't really care for him either way so they might as well replace him with someone who can work the WWE style. I'd be more likely to pay attention if Hunico could work a similar style to a younger Rey Mysterio. If he can do that by all means put him in the spot of Sin Cara if Mistico is going to keep being a cunt.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

i understand why the IWC is whining 
we all should agree that mistico is times better than hunico and 
i personally think they should mistico debut as sin cara again confront the faker (hunico) and here you have a story for that guy


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Boo, I like Hunico, and he did fine as Sin Cara this week. But I want Mistico back, I just dont believe WWE is letting one of the top draws in the world leave so quickly. The Mexican audience will no doubt see the difference between Hunico and Mistico (like us) and chances are he'll get booed in Mexico.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I hope they fire that talentless jerk his the king of botching. If he didn't take drugs and get suspended maybe you would be wrestling and not sitting at home like the waste of space he is .Ill even go as far as saying if he wasnt such a clueless dick who soley realise on his name. He would of been training while he was suspended so i dont maybe he would botch on his return stupid stupid as orton would say . Also how come hunico is awesome in the ring already and he hasn't been their half the time mistico has ? Simple mistico is over rated and i hate him their i said it his boring as fuck in the ring anyway who wants to see that shit accept for kids he just does hurricarranas and flashey spinny shit hunico wrestle's a more aggressive and realistic style that's why i prefer him besides guys the kids only care about the mask not mistico fire his ass Vince


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Cole Phelps said:


> I hope they fire that talentless jerk his the king of botching. If he didn't take drugs and get suspended maybe you would be wrestling and not sitting at home like the waste of space he is .Ill even go as far as saying if he wasnt such a clueless dick who soley realise on his name. He would of been training while he was suspended so i dont maybe he would botch on his return stupid stupid as orton would say . Also how come hunico is awesome in the ring already and he hasn't been their half the time mistico has ? Simple mistico is over rated and i hate him their i said it his boring as fuck in the ring anyway who wants to see that shit accept for kids he just does hurricarranas and flashey spinny shit hunico wrestle's a more aggressive and realistic style that's why i prefer him besides guys the kids only care about the mask not mistico fire his ass Vince


It was hunico that botched the fuck out of the match and they had to re-do it.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Cole Phelps said:


> I hope they fire that talentless jerk his the king of botching. If he didn't take drugs and get suspended maybe you would be wrestling and not sitting at home like the waste of space he is .Ill even go as far as saying if he wasnt such a clueless dick who soley realise on his name. He would of been training while he was suspended so i dont maybe he would botch on his return stupid stupid as orton would say . Also how come hunico is awesome in the ring already and he hasn't been their half the time mistico has ? Simple mistico is over rated and i hate him their i said it his boring as fuck in the ring anyway who wants to see that shit accept for kids he just does hurricarranas and flashey spinny shit hunico wrestle's a more aggressive and realistic style that's why i prefer him besides guys the kids only care about the mask not mistico fire his ass Vince


Hunico is so great, he fucked up his match with Heath Slater so bad resulting in WWE having to re-shoot it. Even Mistico with all of his botching didn't have to redo a match on a _taped_ show.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

It so clearly wasn't Mistico on SmackDown. The body of the person portraying Sin Cara just wasn't Mistico's, it was bulkier. Plus the run up in the entrance where he dives into the ring was done even more clumsily than Mistico already did it.

Thumbs down for all this crap.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

*We will see what happens next...But I really think they are just putting Hunico in the Sin Cara role, and Mistico will just be released again. I don't like that Idea, but what can we do? Nothing...

I definitly will not Mark that much anymore for SC if Hunico will take his Spot full-time...It's just not the same anymore.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

If it counts for anything, I couldn't tell the difference when watching SD and my little sister has absolutely no idea that any of this is going on. I think they are fine lol.


----------



## lineker2b (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

they should give mistico one last chance as sin cara and give hunico a run in mysterio's mask while rey is injured.

:lmao


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Alderto del Rio will put SinCara on the shelf next week and no more SinCara.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



JerichoH20 said:


> If Hunico will stay as Sin Cara, i will just skip the matches he has, hes pretty much awful, and just the idea that its someone else behind the mask is stupid...


Hunico has been at least as good as Mistico, if not better. Not really saying much, but its true. Sometimes, you just can't adapt. Look at hockey, for example. Lots of great players in the KHL (Russian League) who can't hang in the NHL when they come over. Maybe Mistico just can't hang. Doesn't make him a bad wrestler, just means he isn't suited for the WWE. 

Go back to Mexico, stay a star, and put on amazing matches like he can. He's been nothing short of a disappointment in the WWE.

The gimmick has gotten over, but at this point I think they could have put Chavo under the mask and have him get over with the gimmick.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Hunico is good, but Mistico is way better and specially have A LOT of potencial, with 27 years old the guy have at least 10 years in the roster, and here from now he can only get better match after match, i mean he as been in the WWE for only 5 month, he is getting better and better.

On the other hand Hunico is 34 years old, a little heavier, and with less draw power, and more important HE IS NOT A HIGH FLYER, WWE is forcing him to use some Mistico moves, to look high flyer, the sam way that CMLL forces the new guy Magnus to use similar mask and similar moves to be the next mistico but was a complete fiasco.

To me the problem is not who is better than who. The problems is that Sin Cara is Mistico, wrestling characters need to be related to a persona, and that persona in this case is Mistico, and the WWE still is selling the character like that. But now is not anymore, Sin Cara lost all his content. Now is just WWE´s version of suicide. 

Probably when Hunico is done with the company for his age, they gonna put another generic luchador under the mask.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

It's the same thing as giving Orton a leather vest, some knee braces and a 6 pack, more or less.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Anyone who says Hunico is better than Mistico is just 100% wrong. Go watch one of his matches that WWE didn't make him dumb down when he was performing anywhere elts. Funny how WWE makes you a worse wrestler. Look at Cm Punk in ROH and now look at him. He had to 100% dumb his performance down for others to be able to keep up. Mistico clearly didn't dumb his move list down, and payed the price.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Hunico is not a highflyer??? Man, he is a better highflyer than the dull Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

stupid! stupid!

really, they should send him to FCW to learn WWE style.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I like the Sin Cara "look" but never really got behind the character, since I didn't find most of Mistico's performances to be very good. Hunico is definitely slower than Mistico, and his moveset is different, but it tends to come across better on television (I have no idea what actually happened between Hunico and Slater at the Smackdown taping, so I'm not talking about that). If the WWE has decided (for whatever reasons) to run with Hunico as Sin Cara, I'm 100% fine with that. It tells me that Mistico's issues are more behavioral than they are problems with his performance. The WWE wouldn't care if Mistico "botches" if he was otherwise doing his job. If the guy has a serious attitude problem AND his performances have been underwhelming, why not replace him with a guy with a better attitude? Most people won't know/care.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Dark Storm said:


> It's the same thing as giving Orton a leather vest, some knee braces and a 6 pack, more or less.


exactly



Interceptor88 said:


> Hunico is not a highflyer??? Man, he is a better highflyer than the dull Kofi Kingston.


Yes Hunico is a high flyer, but for WWE standars, just like Kofi or Jeff Hardy. But not REAL high flyers like mexican or japanese superstars (mistico, volador jr. Takuya Sugi, La Sombra, Rey Mysterio in his prime etc)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Dark Storm said:


> It's the same thing as giving Orton a leather vest, some knee braces and a 6 pack, more or less.


Yeah... not really.

It would be like putting Christopher Daniels in the Suicide gimmcik: Nobody will give two fucks.

Mistico is not selling gimmicks or over in WWE, Hunico is not selling gimmicks or over in WWE.... *Sin Cara* is selling gimmicks and is over in WWE.

Mistico can go back to Mexico and nobody is going to really care (sam for Hunicicococo or whoever they put under the mask). Will they push Sin Cara to the moon as much? You bet because that _gimmick_ (not the person playing the gimmick) is selling masks like hot cakes.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



el dandy said:


> Yeah... not really.
> 
> It would be like putting Christopher Daniels in the Suicide gimmcik: Nobody will give two fucks.
> 
> ...


But the gimmick was create as a continuation of Mistico, is almost a copy, with the white attire is plain and simple Mistico.

On a relative note, WWE could make a great storyline with this situation, mixing reality with kayfabe, a Sin Cara vs Fake Sin Cara could be a big feud right now considering all the buzz, the rumors, the speculation and interest that has gained during this last two weeks, at least on the internet. If this storyline comes true, people would be really interested.
Considering that smackdown is really week right now in terms of storylines this could be great for the show, people would tune in.
Of course yo need promos, but that can be fixed putting Alberto Del Rio into the mix, probably as the master mind behind Fake Sin Cara, and you have a great storyline for the mexican tour.


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

they should adknowledge it on smackdown send mistico to fcw have sin cara still potrayed but maybe small comments here and there about he looks different then have mistico return and as sin cara and unmask hunico as sin cara and hunico turns heel


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



SkyTeam said:


> But the gimmick was create as a continuation of Mistico, is almost a copy, with the white attire is plain and simple Mistico.


That's my entire point, "Sin Cara" is Mistico, through and through, just with new ring gear(a variation on his Mexican), and a different but similar entrance theme. That was the whole point of him joining, Mistico in the WWE, giving someone else his gear is just stupid. In fact, in a way it's an insult to Hunico too, not having him be his own thing.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

So, Mistico is nothing but a guy with a certain look who uses certain moves? It's not like Sin Cara has much in the way of "character." He comes out and points. Runs to the ring, flips into it, does a few moves, and that's the end of the match. LOTS OF GUYS can do that, as the WWE is currently demonstrating. It's not like the Sin Cara "look" is even all that unique in regard to luchador style. 
They could stick Primo in that outfit and hardly anyone would notice, and most of the people who might notice wouldn't care one way or the other. 
I'd rather watch Primo anyway.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

what we(and WWE) can learn from this is that a masked mexican luchador is the best gimmick for the company. they don't need the "look", "charisma" or mic skills. just enter the ring, perform and sell merchandise. and they are expendable, they can be replaced by another phisically similar guy. it may not work in the main event, but it works perfectly in midcard and tag team.

so, they need a couple of luchadors in the tag team division as soon as possible.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

But is not just a guy with a mask, if the WWE can do that, then why didnt do since the begining?
Because they want Mistico, and the character was created around him. Is not just a guy with a mask, if that was the case, then Sangriento and Suicide would have been a success.
Hunico was in fcw with a mask for almost a year, if the WWE had a masked luchador in FCW for over a year then why hire Mistico?? Again, because is not only about the mask


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Brock_Lock said:


> what we(and WWE) can learn from this is that a masked mexican luchador is the best gimmick for the company. they don't need the "look", "charisma" or mic skills. just enter the ring, perform and sell merchandise. and they are expendable, they can be replaced by another phisically similar guy. it may not work in the main event, but it works perfectly in midcard and tag team.
> 
> so, they need a couple of luchadors in the tag team division as soon as possible.


Evan Bourne would be buried in titles by now if he'd come in wearing a mask. The same could probably be said for guys like Trent Barreta, Tyson Kidd, and Primo.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Evan Bourne would be buried in titles by now if he'd come in wearing a mask. The same could probably be said for guys like Trent Barreta, Tyson Kidd, and Primo.


I dont think so, like i said, why the WWE use Hunico now and not before? (he wears a mask is a luchador, FCW talent) Because is Mistico look (mask, charisma, moveset) the factor who draw money, not simply the mask.
if that wold be the case, then Sangriento and Suicide would have been a success, and Hunico would debuted way before.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



SkyTeam said:


> I dont think so, like i said, why the WWE use Hunico now and not before? (he wears a mask is a luchador, FCW talent) Because is Mistico look (mask, charisma, moveset) the factor who draw money, not simply the mask.
> if that wold be the case, then Sangriento and Suicide would have been a success, and Hunico would debuted way before.


What charisma has Sin Cara shown? Does he point better than other people? 
They brought him in to try and make money from the Mexican/Hispanic market. Throw me some actual data, or I'm going to conclude that most of his merchandise is being sold to children, who probably don't care in the least who is under the mask. 

I agree that they wanted to make money from a specific group of people by using Mistico. Most of the rest of the world doesn't care. 
How many people haven't even noticed a difference? 

Mistico's WWE moveset has been painfully underwhelming anyway. Ooh, look! Another twisty armdrag! 

And why are you throwing TNA characters into this discussion? They don't market anyone/anything worth a damn. Do they make money from selling anyone's merchandise over there? 

Have sales on Sin Cara masks/shirts dropped since Hunico took over? I doubt it. 

I don't even blame Mistico for his inability to adapt quickly. The WWE clearly wanted him "comfortable" before the Mexican tour.
I still don't believe for a second that his issues with the company are due to "botching" anyway. 

Replace him or don't replace him. It won't matter to the vast majority of the audience. 
Maybe the WWE will experiment with more masked characters, now that they've established that Sin Cara sells (regardless of who wears the mask).


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Some people are really stupid thinking they know better than the WWE. The E spend a lot of time and money to bring Mistico in, but hey!, why don't listen to a poster on this forum and giv Bourne a mask to make shit loads of money?

Edit: millions of people can do the Moonwalk. Not a single one of them can do it like Michael Jackson did. Not any single one of them can get people to care about that move or that choreographs like Michael did. That's the difference between Mistico and everyone else. Like I said before, he is truly art in movement and connects with people.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



visko said:


> Some people are really stupid thinking they know better than the WWE. The E spend a lot of time and money to bring Mistico in, but hey!, why don't listen to a poster on this forum and giv Bourne a mask to make shit loads of money?
> 
> Edit: millions of people can do the Moonwalk. Not a single one of them can do it like Michael Jackson did. Not any single one of them can get people to care about that move or that choreographs like Michael did. That's the difference between Mistico and everyone else. Like I said before, he is truly art in movement and connects with people.


Let's say that the WWE does cut ties with Mistico. Wouldn't that mean you're the "stupid one thinking [you] know better than the WWE?"
Clearly, the WWE had no issue with replacing Mistico on at least a temporary basis. What does THAT say bout their feelings about the guy? Is that the action of a company that is convinced that Mistico is all that important? 

Most people don't give a crap who is under the mask. They see a guy running around doing cool moves who they're supposed to cheer for. People buy the masks because they're "cool" looking. How many of those people think to themselves "I'm buying this mask because I love Mistico?" 

The WWE can keep Mistico as Sin Cara for all I care. That was never my point. If the WWE was that high on the importance of Mistico, they'd never have considered replacing him. The reality is that they're still using the OTHER GUY. 

I'm not the one thinking I know better than the WWE. You are.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Let's say that the WWE does cut ties with Mistico. Wouldn't that mean you're the "stupid one thinking [you] know better than the WWE?"
> Clearly, the WWE had no issue with replacing Mistico on at least a temporary basis. What does THAT say bout their feelings about the guy? Is that the action of a company that is convinced that Mistico is all that important?
> 
> Most people don't give a crap who is under the mask. They see a guy running around doing cool moves who they're supposed to cheer for. People buy the masks because they're "cool" looking. How many of those people think to themselves "I'm buying this mask because I love Mistico?"
> ...


I undertand what you are saying, but then why the WWE spent som much money, did a big press conference, and promote Sin Cara/Mistico like crazy if the only thing that matters is the mask.
why make so much trouble hiring Mistico, promoting him, and spending a lot of money with him if, according to you it was more easy put kofi or evan bourne under a mask, o just bring there own generic developement (fcw)luchador, Hunico, or just bring back juventud guerrera and put a mask on him


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I hope he comes to TNA if hes fired.. but he will probably go back to mexico.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

id rather see them get rid of the SC character if mistico isnt gonna do it. Hunico is ok, but not on the same level as mistico. Its like putting Tyson Kidd in a Rey Mysterio mask and making him play that character


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



SkyTeam said:


> I undertand what you are saying, but then why the WWE spent som much money, did a big press conference, and promote Sin Cara/Mistico like crazy if the only thing that matters is the mask.
> why make so much trouble hiring Mistico, promoting him, and spending a lot of money with him if, according to you it was more easy put kofi or evan bourne under a mask, o just bring there own generic developement (fcw)luchador, Hunico, or just bring back juventud guerrera and put a mask on him


I'm not arguing your initial point. The WWE clearly did want to capitalize on Mistico's prior success. They made a big point of everyone knowing it was Mistico.
They wanted Sin Cara to bring them lots and lots of money because it WAS Mistico. 

It just seems to me that at some point their position changed. Sure, his matches might not have been as amazing as they'd expected, but it has to go way beyond that. Sin Cara IS making them money. The look is great. It might be my favorite mask design ever. 

I don't know if Mistico is basically impossible to work with, if he refuses to listen, if he thinks he's the top dog in the locker room, etc (all rumors flung his way), but I do know that there has to be something going on beyond "botching" and failing a drug test. He did run down to Mexico immediately after news of his failed test broke to deny everything and play the victim. I can't imagine that helped his cause. 

IF they were still enamored with Mistico as Sin Cara, there's no way they'd have replaced him, even temporarily. Maybe the guy really did push management too far. I don't know what happens behind the scenes, but clearly, something did. 
At some point, they decided that they could at least experiment with someone else behind the mask. If it doesn't hurt their bottom line all that much and assuming Hunico is a lot easier to work with, I could see why they'd go in that direction. 

This is all hypothetical anyway. Maybe they are planning something major with Mistico. Maybe they're going to repackage him. 

Hell, maybe they suggested that he go to FCW for a bit in order to "adapt to the style" and he absolutely refused. Could that have been the final straw? 

I don't have anything against Mistico. I'd be fine with him returning as Sin Cara or being repackaged as someone else. 
I do want to see Hunico remain on television either way, but it doesn't have to be at Mistico's expense. I just think there's a lot more to the situation.


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I have ZERO interest in Sin Cara if he's not being played by Mistico. Hunico is ok but nothing more...


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I still want them to give Mistico a chance. If they were this hasty with someone that had a hard time settling in, Jericho would have been gone fairly quickly too.

Everyone thought he had some kind of attitude about him and he was messing up matches and just rubbing everyone up the wrong way. They perservered and he turned into one of their most popular stars of all time.

Fair enough, he didn't violate drug policies or have quite as bad an attitude as Mistico has displayed, but still - he wouldn't be the first asshole to make it big in North America.

I hate the idea of another guy playing the same character too. TNA done it to death with Suicide. I called it bush league then and I'm calling it bush league now.

Give Mistico a final chance to prove his worth or end the character and get rid of him.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Ph3n0m said:


> but still - he wouldn't be the first asshole to make it big in North America.


Shawn Michaels, 'nuff said.


But honestly, that list, fucking big, real fucking big.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

WWDEEEEE


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Are they gonna have the two Sin Cara's feud with each other first? It would be the first time I'd be interested in him if so.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



TheEliteOne said:


> Alderto del Rio will put SinCara on the shelf next week and no more SinCara.


Fuck yeah.. Do this! It's only a mask, plus it'd be another scalp for the new champ.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Chicago Warrior said:


> If anything the real Mistico will come back with this attire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look! He's presenting!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

TNA should be over him like flys to shit. If need be, offer him the Sun and the Moon.

I doubt Mistico is that bothered considering he has a job for life in Mexico to fallback on.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



zkorejo said:


> I hope he comes to TNA if hes fired.. but he will probably go back to mexico.


Can you imagine Sin Cara in the X Division there? Nice. 


Of course, you're correct in that he'll end up going back to Mexico.


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

Either kill off the Sin Cara character completely or send Mistico to FCW and then bring him back again.

Trying to put Sin Cara in the WWE is trying to put John Cena into CMLL or whatever Mexican promotion. He's a draw but he'd suck if he couldn't speak the language or wrestle their style.


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

I hopy, this is only a WWE storyline ending in the real Sin Cara vs. the fake Sin cara.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

He need to train in fcw to blend with the wwe style slow paced wrestling, having a luchdor go against a wwe superstar can be very odd.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

No, I need my dosis of flippy floppy shit here and there, especially if it's Sin Cara with all his hilarious botches.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*



Lastier said:


> No, I need my dosis of flippy floppy shit here and there.


And on top of that, one of the highpoints after every Friday Night ZackDown episode were the botches made by Sin Cara. If they drop Mistico, ZD will lose some of its appeal.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

OK, a few things:

1. People need to give Mistico a break. He attempts very difficult maneuvers in dark lighting in a different style against guys that don't speak his language. Adjusting to that many changes takes time.

2. WWE hasn't made public any personnel moves regarding Mistico, so we must assume that he will remain on the roster until we hear otherwise. It's impossible to predict whether he, Hunico, or someone else will portray the Sin Cara character.

3. Hunico is a very capable performer, and he has botched more while playing Sin Cara than he usually does in FCW. That supports the theory that the maneuvers and/or lighting may be contributing to the botching.

4. WWE has good reason for not dropping the Sin Cara character: they've already invested promotional money and TV time in the character. If they just dropped it and debuted Hunico as himself, he'd be starting from scratch, and all efforts to get Sin Cara over (which he is, regardless of who's behind the mask) would've been for naught.

5. Casual US/Europe fans won't notice. Hell, I didn't notice until I read reports here.

6. That said, Mexican fans WILL notice. Mistico is incredibly popular there, and most fans (even what we'd consider "casuals") will be acutely aware that their hero has been replaced. This could derail WWE's efforts in Mexico, a market they actually do care about. Mexico is more than just a country full of poor people, the ridiculous opinions of some to the contrary.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: "Original Cara" (Mistico) sent home from Tuesday's taping ; expected to depart WW*

These are just fucking rumors. Watch Mistico and Dos Caras steal the show on Smackdown.


----------

